# Is slingshotting a fox a bad idea?



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

To cut straight to the chase a cat at my workplace had a litter of kittens and overnight the lot of them were ravaged by a local fox who has cubs, I know exactly where she roams and I have had a shot on her and her cubs before, it's a rural area but there are houses around the field so my .22 is unsafe, hence the slingshot. Has anybody killed a fox before with a slingshot and if so any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I wouldn't kill her now that she has cubs. Its a bit cruell don't you think? 
As far as killing her, a slingshot can take down a fox if you can guarantee a headshot with fast 12mm lead.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very bad idea. Very bad idea.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

skropi said:


> I wouldn't kill her now that she has cubs. Its a bit cruell don't you think?
> As far as killing her, a slingshot can take down a fox if you can guarantee a headshot with fast 12mm lead.


Bit cruel she ate the children of a mother the night they came out of her, that's nature, cruel as. The mother was lucky to escape and I don't want her dead either nor anybody elses pets.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Very bad idea. Very bad idea.


Any reasons why?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Haneix said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Very bad idea. Very bad idea.
> ...


Because the fox will likely just get injured instead of killed. They are tough creatures. Really, only 1/2" lead on the head would do it, and only if you propel the lead fast enough, which is very hard to do. Anything less won't kill her. I dont even need to mention the extremely fast reflexes that foxes have, so even a well aimed shot would probably miss the head. 
A nice recurve bow and some broadheads would do her in nicely though.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

skropi said:


> Haneix said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


I thought about bringing my bow out but apparently it's illegal for whatever reason in Ireland, you ever trapped a fox?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Haneix said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Haneix said:
> ...


I usually just run out and scare them off when I hear my hen making a fuss in the night. They leave very very quickly, it's almost impossible to get them. 
They are very smart too, so I really don't know how I would go about trapping one. I can ask an uncle of mine who has grown up amongst wolves, foxes and every animal there is on our mountains, and get back to you.
Trapping does seem more reasonable though.


----------



## ifishandhuntandstuff (Jun 21, 2019)

Get a pellet gun from walmart. We have the gamo silent cat and that thing rips. Also a pellet gun would be a quick and humane kill and safe around houses. Also they are quiet and the gamo silent cat is like 150 buck at walmart. Just get a pellet gun that is over 1000 fps.

Keep us updated h34r:


----------



## ifishandhuntandstuff (Jun 21, 2019)

skropi said:


> Haneix said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


aren't there seasons for trapping? I know there is in the USA. also here you can kill animals on your property if they are pests but you have to have a farmer license.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

We have a couple foxes around and I enjoy their company. We watched one out our back door eat a Red Squirrel this spring. Of course the fox is going to try and eat, just as the cat would kill and eat a litter of mice.

I assume you're not going to eat the fox and I'd hope you wouldn't want the kits to fend for themselves or be prey to another predator because they are unprotected.

I'd vote for leaving them alone.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - it may be a legal nightmare. If you are even considering it - check the law (esp. if its anything like the UK). You may need to use an extermination service (or prove you've taken that route) etc.

There was a member a while back who would shoot coyotes effectively - but with a fairly specialised setup. Its doable...

I'd personally not risk it - there is a lot to get wrong which could result in inhumane injury...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

ifishandhuntandstuff said:


> Get a pellet gun from walmart. We have the gamo silent cat and that thing rips. Also a pellet gun would be a quick and humane kill and safe around houses. Also they are quiet and the gamo silent cat is like 150 buck at walmart. Just get a pellet gun that is over 1000 fps.
> 
> Keep us updated h34r:


In the UK and I'd assume EIerlad this is a seriously bad idea. Firstly air rifles are restricted as to power - anything over what equates to like 600fps (Think its 16j) you require a firearms licence. Then all shots need to be confined to your own property - or have legal access to the property you are shooting on. Any illegal use of any airgun is considered a firearms violation so carries a hefty sentence.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> ifishandhuntandstuff said:
> 
> 
> > Get a pellet gun from walmart. We have the gamo silent cat and that thing rips. Also a pellet gun would be a quick and humane kill and safe around houses. Also they are quiet and the gamo silent cat is like 150 buck at walmart. Just get a pellet gun that is over 1000 fps.
> ...


In Ireland anything that fires a projectile from a barrel over 1 joule is considered a firearm, (don't even begin to start on the stupidity of this) and it requires a firearms cert.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> We have a couple foxes around and I enjoy their company. We watched one out our back door eat a Red Squirrel this spring. Of course the fox is going to try and eat, just as the cat would kill and eat a litter of mice.
> 
> I assume you're not going to eat the fox and I'd hope you wouldn't want the kits to fend for themselves or be prey to another predator because they are unprotected.
> 
> I'd vote for leaving them alone.


It's all fine and dandy to say it's nature but I have the power to put a stop to this just as the fox has the power to kill the kittens, how far should I let it go, how many pets must it kill before you deem it justifiable? I'm sure if we brought it to the scale of a family member or good friend and replaced mr fox with a bear you would speak differently, the fox is a threat to creatures I care for. My boss reckons the last cat was murdered by him along with a kitten as he disappeared overnight, although he's not sure. Do keep in mind there are plenty of people out there who would shoot a fox for the sport of it which I disagree with heavily. I do not mean to come off rash but I did not come here looking for a morality lesson, I care for this cat and she has always cheered me up, I do not intend to stand idly by and "let nature take it's course".


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Yeah - it may be a legal nightmare. If you are even considering it - check the law (esp. if its anything like the UK). You may need to use an extermination service (or prove you've taken that route) etc.
> 
> There was a member a while back who would shoot coyotes effectively - but with a fairly specialised setup. Its doable...
> 
> I'd personally not risk it - there is a lot to get wrong which could result in inhumane injury...


That's my fear, no matter the creature I don't wish to inflict a death where it would suffer, my mate has a badger trap that I think I might repurpose, I think I'll reserve the slingshot for the bunnies and birds. Thanks for your input.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Haneix said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > We have a couple foxes around and I enjoy their company. We watched one out our back door eat a Red Squirrel this spring. Of course the fox is going to try and eat, just as the cat would kill and eat a litter of mice.
> ...


I'd have to add that if you cared so much for the cat and it's litter then take them into your home. Using your logic, anyone could kill anything and be justified in doing so.

I'd also like to say that I don't care for debating on a computer as there's too many ways things can be misinterpreted, I'm not upset just commenting on your post.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Snickers would like to hear more about your fox problem.


----------



## ifishandhuntandstuff (Jun 21, 2019)

Haneix said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > ifishandhuntandstuff said:
> ...


wow. in america its so different.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree with DSL.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Haneix said:
> 
> 
> > devils son in law said:
> ...


It's not my place to take the cat she doesn't belong to me, what a snide remark. What exactly is my "logic", I stated I have the power to kill the fox and then questioned when it would be justifiable in your mind to kill the fox. You are extremely disrespectful and I recommend you actually bother to attentively read what someone writes to you before you reply in such a derogatory manner.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Snickers would like to hear more about your fox problem.


Could have done with him mate.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Snickers would have no chance against the fox. She would mock him and tease him till the end of days. I know because my father has a beast of the dog, and the foxes come specifically to his home just to make fun of the dog...


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

I’ve killed about 50 foxes here in a country where they are declared vermin. I no longer kill foxes. One gave me the eye once and we had a moment.....


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

rosco said:


> I've killed about 50 foxes here in a country where they are declared vermin. I no longer kill foxes. One gave me the eye once and we had a moment.....


Yep, they are amazingly beautiful animals, especially during the winter.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

They are! I've got some magnificent skins hanging about the place. Made tissue box covers out of some of them. I also note there was a Russian program that after ten generations of selective breeding they had turned the wild fox into something more akin to a domesticated dog. I'd put my name down for one.

And Haneix. You are only going to be adding to the sum total of pointless pain in the world if you think you can humanely kill a fox with a slingshot, though I suspect you may be angry enough to not care. Try 6 mm ammo on a lightly banded set up for some friendly dissuasion instead.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

rosco said:


> They are! I've got some magnificent skins hanging about the place. Made tissue box covers out of some of them. I also note there was a Russian program that after ten generations of selective breeding they had turned the wild fox into something more akin to a domesticated dog. I'd put my name down for one.
> 
> And Haneix. You are only going to be adding to the sum total of pointless pain in the world if you think you can humanely kill a fox with a slingshot, though I suspect you may be angry enough to not care. Try 6 mm ammo on a lightly banded set up for some friendly dissuasion instead.


I've come to this conclusion already thank you.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

???? mr fox ???? for eating them kittens ,pity it didn't kill the mother to. Cats kill for fun and devastate the local wildlife. As for shooting ???? with catapult NO. Find out where the ???? is going and use a fox snare on this run


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Haneix, I completely understand your frustration, as I also have foxes who threaten the few hen I keep as pets. But really, Devils Son in Law never meant to belittle you, or be rude to you. It may not seem like that to you, right now, but he is a very polite and stand up guy. 
If you stay in the forum, you will come to the same conclusions, I am sure  
Just take it easy, everyone here has his opinion, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

I'd like to thank ifishandhuntandstuff, mattwalt, rosco and skropi for constructive advice. Slingshotting a fox while doable is clearly a risk and the risk of injury and suffering is too high. The cat was killed last night so I do not see myself furthering the matter, although I will ask nearby residents if it would be a problem for their pets, if so I will find another method. Thank you.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Guys... Things are getting out of hand. I will remove the derogatory non-pertinent comments.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Guys... Things are getting out of hand. I will remove the derogatory non-pertinent comments.


You removed my reply to devils son in law where he mockingly questioned my care for the cat and acted as if it were my fault they died, my reply was not derogatory, on the contrary his is.

Edit: You also removed my reply to some git jeering about the litter being eaten and wishing for the death of the mother.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi - yes I did. Think the general aggression isn't necessary (from a other members) also isn't pertinent to the original question. Obviously its sad about the cat and kittens.

Obviously its a topic that can be controversial and early could easily become loaded. Need to try keep things civil.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Hi - yes I did. Think the general aggression isn't necessary (from a other members) also isn't pertinent to the original question. Obviously its sad about the cat and kittens.
> 
> Obviously its a topic that can be controversial and early could easily become loaded. Need to try keep things civil.


Cheers Matt, This is a slingshot forum more specifically a sub topic pertaining to slingshot hunting not a philosophical forum a lot of these comments have no business being here, my intentions have clearly been outlined I wanted to kill the fox (a common pest in Ireland) also hunted for sport by some, I merely asked is a slingshot suitable to humanely kill the fox, I have mentioned the people who actually contributed to the answer yourself included. I do not go around pestering other members about killing rabbits and birds or whatever the creature, why should I have to deal with it.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tbh think this topics result had been reached in the first few posts. Everything after has been mud slinging. Having lived in both rural and urban areas I get both sides.

Its a tricky thing to deal withh. Foxes have a sweet spot for many of a more Enid Blighton oreintation and see the horror of hound hunts. And others who deal with them as vermin.

People do miss points thoigh...

Fox has cubs. This should change the intent slightly.

6mm steel is worrying.That even with low powered bands can inflict serious wounds. Airsoft would be fine.

Cat and kittens could be lept inside logically. Knowing there is a threat.

Obviously killing a fox with a slingshot is doable. But if you were caught in the act of doing so? Even worse injuring it.

Snare mmm. Can see this being an issue in Ireland. For the same reasons as using a slingshot. General public would see this as inhumane.

The only logical approach wouldbe to go through some sort of wildlife service or temination company. In your situation.

Though as the cause for the original post is no longer a concern its all mute anyway.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you, Mattwalt, for being a reasonable and alert admin. Usually a difficult and thankless job.


----------

